# Florida left in drop box



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15621238?rvp=1


this boy looks like a great pet..anyone near there??


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

6 years old - sad and scared - poor boy. Look at those nails!!

Clay County Animal Care & Control 
Green Cove Springs, FL 
904-269-6342


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Cant forget that sad face. He is already listed here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

